

UK questioned on online ad system - rrf
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7542810.stm

======
rrf
Quote: "It [EU Information Commission] said anyone using Phorm must ask for
the consent of users before going ahead with any further trials." Slightly
worrying that such a comment needs to even be made.

